# ISO Fish Heads



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey all, I am running low in my shark bait freezer and was hoping to see if any of you guys that go way out would be willing to let me take your tuna heads? Just sold the boat so replenishment will be slow without some help.


----------

